# 2001 Dodge Ram 2500



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Found a dodge ram 2500 that i am pretty interested in. I am hoping next winter to have a few accounts of my own for snow plowing. I was wondering what size plow you would suggest for this truck. Its a 2001 dodge ram 2500 with the cummins. Short bed quad cab. I really like western plows so either western or maybe a stainless fisher are the brands i want to stick with. I know i want to go with either a 7.5 or 8 straight blade but I dont know what you all suggest or what itll handle. Thanks!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

9 foot Fisher HD/X Blade or since you like Western 9 foot Pro-Plus.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

9 is a little big for my liking as i will be doing a lot or tight accounts. so would a 7,5 or 8 work well? pro pro plus? i dont know what to go with


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd get a 9.5' Western MVP. You can still sqeeze that into tight spots, you can stack better, and it'll cut throught the air better.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

snowman79;894942 said:


> 9 is a little big for my liking as i will be doing a lot or tight accounts. so would a 7,5 or 8 work well? pro pro plus? i dont know what to go with


A 7.5' is an utter waste of time, especially on a HD 3/4ton. 8' is the bare minimum if you want a clean swath when the blade is angled.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You guys fail to mention that putting a 9'+ plow on that truck will grossly overweigh the front end. The Cummins is already 300 lbs heavier than a Ford or Chevy diesel, and 9' of plow is probably too much, especially when he doesn't want 9' of plow. Get an get an 8'. You can always put wings on it if you find you wish your plow was bigger.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

yea an 8 sounds good now should i go with a steel plow or poly as western offers both.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Check the weight on both blows. It's my understanding the poly is often heavier because it needs more reinforcement. It's advantage is that snow doesn't stick to it as much. But I haven't had that problem with my steel plow either so........ I'd go with the lighter one.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

snowman79;894849 said:


> I know i want to go with either a 7.5 or 8 straight blade but I dont know what you all suggest or what itll handle. Thanks!


The one thing I don't like about our Ultra Mount is the angling cylinders are SO close to the ground. Occasionally we have issues with the rams scraping pretty hard. FYI


----------

